# Wine Making Table



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2012)

Many of you remember the wine making table I made several years ago with a slate tile top. It has a strong 2x4 frame with reinforcement every 16". The top has 3/4" plywood with sign board on top of that and then slate. I was not totally happy with the unevenness the tile presented with the grout lines and all. This week I applied "Glaze Coat" (a product from Lowes) to the top which gives it a shiny glass like top. It is equal to something like 60 coats of varnish. I will stay off of it for the next week to let it completely cure. Below is the finished product.


----------



## almargita (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow!! Very Nice Dan. I've seen similar at resturants covering dining tables, with business cards underneath as advertisments. Does a very nice job!!

Al


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 16, 2012)

WOW, Some people just OVER ACHIEVE!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Samh200 (Feb 16, 2012)

WOW!!!Thats really nice!!!


----------



## PCharles (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool table for holding your carboys, what is more interesting is it looks like a mad scientist lab in the back there, how about a tour of the lab. CC


----------



## Julie (Feb 17, 2012)

You know I always liked that table the way, it was just so cool looking. But I like what you did to it, that looks really nice.


----------



## twistedvine (Feb 17, 2012)

very nice. does that glaze coat come in two parts that need to be mixed. About 28 years ago, my mother found some logs that were in the shape of a heart. She had my dad slice them about 2 inches thick then she glued a picture of me onto one and one of my sister onto the other, then coated it all with the same sort of glaze.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Tony, Yes it is two parts just like you said.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2012)

CrackedCork said:


> Cool table for holding your carboys, what is more interesting is it looks like a mad scientist lab in the back there, how about a tour of the lab. CC



Crack, take a look at "my new lab table" under this same section from last week. The glass doesn't really sow up good but if you wany another pic I could take it over and post.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a work of ART !
GREAT JOB


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 17, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> WOW, Some people just OVER ACHIEVE!!!!!



That's Dan! Nice job, man! And I _was_ feeling good about my sturdy plywood table. 

I need a peg board.


----------



## Arne (Feb 17, 2012)

Dan,
Just out of curiosity, how slick is that going to be? It is really good looking, but me being a clumsy as I am, I would worry about a carboy sliding on it. My main wine bench isn't pretty, but it is made out of bridge planks and bolted to the wall. At least it is sturdy. lol, Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2012)

Dan, that is one beautiful table! Is that coating capable of hardening or is there a chance that it can be scratched by sliding carboys over it? One other comment, are you confident in the legs? Each one of them will have to bear 1/4 of the weight of the table top and everything on it. They appear to be oak. At least I would recommend gusseting the legs to the table top. What you essentially have is a "collapsible parallelogram" which relies on the attachment of the legs to the table top, which I would guess consists of four to six wood screws, if it is not gusseted.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Dan, that is one beautiful table! Is that coating capable of hardening or is there a chance that it can be scratched by sliding carboys over it? One other comment, are you confident in the legs? Each one of them will have to bear 1/4 of the weight of the table top and everything on it. They appear to be oak. At least I would recommend gusseting the legs to the table top. What you essentially have is a "collapsible parallelogram" which relies on the attachment of the legs to the table top, which I would guess consists of four to six wood screws, if it is not gusseted.



Hey Rocky, I don't believe the top will be as hard as the slate but thats ok. It is also suppose to be repairable from scatches. The table is first "a work table" then second for looks. The legs are actually newel stair posts upside down and cut off. The tops are about 3x3". The are actually fastened to the 2x4 frame with 3/8" lag bolts. They wont be going anywhere. You don't see them as the whole table is trimmed out with a 1x6 which is even additional support. The leggs are permenant and not removable even if I wanted to (unless if I cut them off).


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2012)

It is basically what they use on Bar tops. Ive used something similar or the same to fill in some antique wood I had to make stair treads out of. What I used is also used for boats to seal them and is called the "West System" and also is 2 parts.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2012)

It would be nice to find a less expensive brand. This was about $70.00 a gallon and that is just what I used. Reading reviews it sounds like a large percentage of the people ruin their projects trying to use it. You have to follow the instructions exactly and measure out the two parts perfectly. They even spell out the mixing/stirring process and tell you not to go over or under the stirring times.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2012)

I believe my boss (jerk) had a company come in and do his floors in his house with it even though they had never worked with it. I dony believe thius stuff is meant for floors or big surfaces as there inst a huge amount of work time and so the compnay thinned it out a little to give them more time and it never dried. They had to come back, scrape it all up and then use something else. My boss was deadset on using this, why I dont know!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Good Lord Wade, I was second guessing myself to use it to set my carboys on and he wanted it on a floor??? I have seen bar tops with it and it looks awesome. I just wanted a level working surface and preserve something I made with my wife. She actually did the tiling and did a great job.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 17, 2012)

Dan, we have a little wine bar here in Powell that just opened last year. They make everything on site and I believe they use the juice from L'Uva Bella (because all their offerings match what L'Uva Bella sells). Anyway, they have a bar with a wooden top covered with a coating similar to what you used and it looks great, too. It really shows off the grain of the wood and almost makes it seem glass-coated. From your pictures, the material on top looks like travertine. Is it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2012)

Rocky, the top is 6"x6" slate tiles. The surface of them is uneven which gives it, it's character. That was one of the reasons for the glaze coat.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2012)

Dan, he is a very stubborn man and he will not do it anyones way but his until he is proved wrong which happens very often at his own expense and the customers expense on time. I cant tell you how many times Ive said it wont work that way but been forced to do it his way only to have to redo it setting the job back a few days to a week and sometimes costing him quite a bit in more wood! He over engineers everything!!!!


----------

